# Omega F300hz advice please



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

As you are no doubt aware, I am looking to add to my collection another F300. I have been offered the following watch, but on checking Paul's site, cant see it.

I personally don't have the knowledge, so does this look authentic? It is advertised as a 34.... serial number with the case no of 198 0034, ESA 9164. Realistically what would be the going rate, it hums but does not work.

Thanks in advance,

Richy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Richy,

It's genuine and correct for 198.0034....take a look towards bottom of this page: http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/omega/omega-f300-tuning-fork/omega-f300-case-numbers-and-dates/

As to why it is humming but not running, it could be a number of reasons: worn out index wheel or poor aligned (or damaged) indexing pawls being the two most likely.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks for the reference, ill have a look at my omega 300 tooner that never ran.


----------

